# Pendelfutterautomat



## Brezzel (6. April 2011)

Hallo hat sich jemand schon mal einen Pendelfutterautomat gebaut ich möchte ihn für meinen Karpfenweiher benutzen und er müßte ohne Strom funktionieren #h


    gruß Brezzel


----------



## Brezzel (7. April 2011)

*AW: Pendelfutterautomat*

mir würden schon genaue Bilder vom Innenleben reichen damit ich die funktionsweise verstehe

 Brezzel#h


----------



## Brezzel (8. April 2011)

*AW: Pendelfutterautomat*

Hallo interessierts keinen oder keiner eine Ahnung#q


                 Brezzel:vik:


----------



## Downbeat (8. April 2011)

*AW: Pendelfutterautomat*

Ich denke du wärst mit dieser Frage in einem Forum für Koi-Züchter oder Teichwirte besser aufgehoben.
Allerdings hab ich mich mal 5 Minuten mit der Idee eines Pendelautomaten auseinander gesetzt und technisch für einen Laien umsetzbare Sachen habe ich eigentlich nur bei den Jägern gefunden. Gib bei Googles Bildersuche "pendel kirrer" ein, aus diesem Ansatz lässt sich sicher etwas machen.
Viel Glück noch bei deiner Suche.


----------



## Brezzel (8. April 2011)

*AW: Pendelfutterautomat*

Danke für die Antwort da gibt es wirklich ganz brauchbare Ansätze ich dachte ein Futterautomat müßte auch für Angler interessant sein die ihre gefangenen Fische in andereWeiher setzen zum hältern aber wieder dazugelernt#6

  gruß Brezzel


----------



## Brezzel (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pendelfutterautomat*

Hallo hab jetzt selbst eine Bauanleitung gefunden 


                gruß Brezzel


----------



## steffen.u (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pendelfutterautomat*

Hallo Brezzel

Wie Du an "Deiner" zeichnung siehst ist es "nicht ganz unaufwendig"  die teile selber zu bauen.
 Falls Du so ein teil für u100 eu bekommst könntes Du besser dran sein als selber bauen.

Falls Du selber bauen möchtest,
Material unverrottbar , die teile sind ständig feuchtigkeit und wetter ausgesetzt.
Diebstahlsicherung,
Das prinzip ist wie auf der zeichnung.
trichterförmiger körper als futterbehälter.
unten dran ein wasserabweisser , spritzabweisser.
Drinnen als dosierer , um die öffnung freizugeben , futter fällt heraus >>> ein pendel mit gelenk und verschlusskörper ( der soll das futterloch im boden verschliessen bzw. freigeben.
oben am dosierer eine gewindestange oder ähnlich , um die futteröffnung/futtermenge regulieren zu können.
Das futterpendel hängt in der mitte des futtertrichters/futterautomaten.

Viel Spass beim bauen


----------



## Monyka (22. April 2012)

*AW: Pendelfutterautomat*

Hallo an alle.

Werde aus der Zeichnung nicht ganz schlau.

Gibt es noch eine bessere zeichnung mit Anleitung ??

Danke.

LG.Monyka


----------

